# Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so



## Beate68 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich heiße Beate und bin neu hier.

Habe hier schon viel rumgestöbert,tolles Forum!Aber jetzt bin ich mir doch nicht  so sicher ob unser Vorhaben in der Filtertechnik richtig ist

Wir bauen einen neuen Teich für unsere "noch" kleinen Fischlis,juhu!

Das ist unsere bisherige "Kleine Pfütze"
 

Und das wird unser "NEUER"
 
 
 

Der rechte Teich ist 3x4 m und 1,10 tief
Der linke ist 6,40 m lang und 3 m breit und auf einer Länge von 3,80 m 2 m tief.Die restlichen 2,60 m sind 1,20 in der Tiefe.
Durch den  1,10 m breiten und 1,10 tiefen Durchlass (unter dem Beton)
können die Fische hin wo sie wollen

Wir möchten mit der Schwerkraftversion unseren Teich betreiben.
Hatte gelesen das sei am besten

Wir haben vor einen Bodenablauf zu installieren und möchten den Teich mit
Vlies und EPDM Teichfolie 1,15 mm auskleiden.

Den Pumpenschacht ist mein Mann gerade am ausgraben

Wir haben vor bei unserem Teichvolumen von ca. 48000 Litern
diesen Teichfilter  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310127399326
zu kaufen.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorhaben?

Es soll das neue Zuhause unserer Fische werden das sie auch schön wachsen können
3 Goldfische
3 Kois (zwischen 8 und 13 cm)
2 __ Shubunkin (7 cm)
3 Goldorfen (5 cm)
1 Butterfly Koi (6 cm )

Würde mich sehr über eure Meinungen dazu freuen

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Beate

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

1. 1 BA ist bei der Größe zu wenig.........

2. Warum reißt ihr nicht die Platten raus, macht eine gesamte Fläche und baut eine Brücke darüber 

3. M.M.n. viel zu viele ebene Flächen, da werdet ihr nicht lange Spaß dran haben. 

*Meine Meinung* :smoki

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß beim lesen und Erfahrungen austauschen bei und mit uns. Teich - :crazy


----------



## Beate68 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Olli ,

und vielen Dank für deinen Willkommensgruß!

Da ich noch ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar!

1. 1 BA ist bei der Größe zu wenig.........

Wieviele bräuchte ich denn?

2. Warum reißt ihr nicht die Platten raus, macht eine gesamte Fläche und baut eine Brücke darüber 

Meinem Mann gefällt es so besser.

3. M.M.n. viel zu viele ebene Flächen, da werdet ihr nicht lange Spaß dran haben. 

Wie meinst du das,bitte?Was sollte man ändern?

Wäre die Filtertechnik denn ok???

Vielen Dank im voraus!!!

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## kml (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo!

Bin selbst neu im Forum, hab grade zufällig deinen Post gesehen 

Also ich würde weniger Steilwände machen und stattdessen mehr abgestufte Ufer. Ich würde nie steil abfallende Wand bauen (bzw. nur so wenige wie möglich), die kann man niemals bepflanzen, außerdem bleibt die Folie dort meistens auf ewig sichtbar. Ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache.

Der Durchlass zwischen den beiden Teichen wird mit Folie wahrscheinlich etwas schwierig hinzukriegen. Stell ich mir zumindest vor.

Liebe Grüße
Karl


----------



## Beate68 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Karl,

das mit den Wänden haben wir extra so gemacht.Man gab uns den Rat,
weil hier viele __ Fischreiher sind und diese darin nicht stehen könnten.

Das mit dem Durchgang,naja vielleicht fällt uns ja noch was ein

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Servus Beate

Herzlich Willkommen

Grundsätzliches:
Ein Bodenablauf dient der Reinigung des Bodens, Ausscheidungen der Fische, Algen und diverses abgesunkenen Materials.

Ein Koi-Teich, und das dürfte ja Euer Teich werden, sollte 1 - 2 mal in der Stunde kompl. umgewälzt werden. Also bei dir 24.000 Liter, besser 48.000 Liter in der Stunde durch den Filter jagen .....
Das schafft man nicht mit einem Bodenablauf und bei Euch durch die Stufenbauweise schon garnet. Als Faustregel, ein Bodenablauf hat einen Reinigungswirkungsgrad von ca. 2m Radius. Daher kann man sich sehr gut ausrechnen wieviele BA (Bodenablauf) man braucht . Diese durch Absperr-Zugschieber an den Filter angeschlossen .... wird das auch regelbar.

Zum Filter: So ein Reihenvortex ist schon ok., wenn da nur statt dem Vortex ein Siebfilter, Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter die Vorabscheidung bewältigen würde. 
Schwerkraftfilter oder gepumpter Filter, was wollt Ihr machen 
Wenn Ihr Euch für ein Schwerkraftsystem entscheidet, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
Skimmer & Bodenabläufe an einen US III oder Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter Sprick TRI 50 Nirosilencium danach zwei Kammern mit jeweils __ Hel-x 14 gefüllt, die erste mit ruhendem, die zweite mit bewegten.
Dann die Pumpen ......

Eine schöne Brücke würde mir auch besser gefallen, ist aber Geschmacksache


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hi Beate,




> M.M.n. viel zu viele ebene Flächen, da werdet ihr nicht lange Spaß dran haben.
> 
> Wie meinst du das,bitte?Was sollte man ändern?



Wie wollt ihr den Dreck von den Flächen wegbekommen, abfegen 




> 1 BA ist bei der Größe zu wenig.........
> 
> Wieviele bräuchte ich denn?



Ich schätze mal so 2-3..... 



> Warum reißt ihr nicht die Platten raus, macht eine gesamte Fläche und baut eine Brücke darüber
> 
> Meinem Mann gefällt es so besser.





			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Eine schöne Brücke würde mir auch besser gefallen, ist aber Geschmacksache



Da kann ich Helmut nur beipflichten und ich würde da dann auch lieber eine schöne Brücke anlegen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Beate 

Also das mit dem "Steg" ist ja ganz Nett, aber ich möchte mal sehen wie ihr da die Folie reinzaubern wollt  Das wird nix 

Macht es so wie Olaf und Helmut schon geschrieben haben, Breiter machen, Brücke rüber 

Dann Unbedingt min. *2* Bodenabläufe. Und am besten auch gleich 2 Skimmer einplanen. Habt ihr Pflanzzonen mit eingeplant ? Oder gibt es ein extra Pflanzenbecken ?

Und das mit den steilen Wänden ist schon OK so. Gefällt mir echt gut die Form


----------



## Susan (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Sorry, aber da bin ich anderer Meinung, auch wenn eine Brücke von der Optik natürlich schöner aussieht....
Aber diesen Stein vom Gehweg kann man ja rausnehmen und wenn die Folie verklebt wird geht es doch....
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie ihr Euch entscheidet und gutes gelingen.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hi,



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit den steilen Wänden ist schon OK so.



Die steilen Wände ja 

Aber die Waagerechten Flächen sind mir ein Dorn im Auge....... 

Da werdet ihr nicht lange Spaß dran haben und schon gar ned mit Koi..... 

Und bei den 3 Koi wird's bestimmt ned bleiben wenn der Teich erstmal fertig ist.

Ich habe die Waagerechten Flächen nicht umsonst in meinem Teich entfernt........ :smoki


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Servus Olli



> Ich habe die Waagerechten Flächen nicht umsonst in meinem Teich entfernt........  :smoki


Du meinst sicher so
 
Guido, habe mir mal dein Bild ausgeborgt 
nicht waagrecht, sondern trichterförmig, wie man gut an der "Lacke" im Teich erkennen kann.


----------



## Beate68 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Olli,

Wie wollt ihr den Dreck von den Flächen wegbekommen, abfegen 

Jetzt hab ich`s verstanden
Wir werden die Flächen noch bearbeiten,werde dann die Bilder einstellen.


Ich schätze mal so 2-3..... 
Wir werden jetzt 3 Bodenabläufe installieren!




Lieben Gruß und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Beate


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hi,




> Wir werden die Flächen noch bearbeiten,werde dann die Bilder einstellen.



Immer schön Trichterförmig in Strömungsrichtung zum BA 

Und:

Dann noch die Verengung unter den Platten weg und 'ne Brücke bauen, dann isses perfekt.


----------



## Beate68 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Uwe,



Dann Unbedingt min. *2* Bodenabläufe. Und am besten auch gleich 2 Skimmer einplanen. Habt ihr Pflanzzonen mit eingeplant ? Oder gibt es ein extra Pflanzenbecken ?

Wir werden jetzt doch 3 Bodenabläufe installieren und 2 Skimmer dazu.

Mein Mann möchte gerne am Ufer eine von den Fischen abgetrennte Pflanzzone machen.
Wir haben aber vor in den Teich noch __ Hornkraut und andere Pflanzen zu geben

Und das mit den steilen Wänden ist schon OK so. Gefällt mir echt gut die Form [/QUOTE]

Das mit den steilen Wänden ist gedacht als Reiherschutz.

Lieben Gruß und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht dir
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*



Susan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da bin ich anderer Meinung, auch wenn eine Brücke von der Optik natürlich schöner aussieht....
> Aber diesen Stein vom Gehweg kann man ja rausnehmen und wenn die Folie verklebt wird geht es doch....
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie ihr Euch entscheidet und gutes gelingen.



Hallo Susan

vielen Dank für deine guten Wünsche!

Werde weiter berichten!

Lieben Gruß und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht dir
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Helmut,Olli und Uwe

erstmal möchte ich mich recht herzlich bei euch für eure Ratschläge,euren Tips und eurer Hilfe für unser Projekt bedankentoll

Mein Mann und ich haben bis spät in die Nacht diskutiert.
Was machen wir nun?
Uns schwirrt echt der Kopf
Wir haben uns Dank eurer Hilfe
schoneinmal für 3 Bodenablässe und 2 Skimmer entschieden.
Mein Mann wird die Bodenflächen noch bearbeiten(Trichterförmig).
Es sieht so aus das wir jetzt doch eine Betonplatte raus holen und
das Becken etwas angleichen(werde dann davon Bilder einstellen).
Dank eurem Rat habe ich meinen Mann dazu überreden können nun doch eine Brücke darüber zu bauen Hoffe das ist soweit OK.
Aber bei der Filtertechnik stehe ich wirklich auf dem Schlauch was wir machen sollen???

Wir möchten mit der Schwerkraftversion unseren Teich betreiben.

Können wir einen US III und dann diesen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310127399326+Rohrpumpe HP 25000 nehmen

oder wäre das besser:

eine Sifi in den Vortex von Natsara - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310127399326+ Rohrpumpe HP 25000

oder das:
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s883259...nid=154a62f4ee719ff/shopdata/index.shopscript + Rohrpumpe HP 25000

Wir blicken im Moment leider nicht mehr durch!Ist ja auch eine Frage des Geldes.

Geplant war der Teichbau eigentlich für das nächste Frühjahr,da man uns aber vor 5 Wochen unsere 33 Meter lange Hecke in Brand gesetzt hat ist es anders gekommen.
Da in einer Woche unser neuer Betonzaun geliefert wird hat mein Mann den Entschluss gefasst anzufangen weil wir jetzt den Platz für das Ausschachten hatten.

Nun ja bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht.

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Liebe Grüße
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Helmut,





Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Beate
> 
> 
> Zum Filter: So ein Reihenvortex ist schon ok., wenn da nur statt dem Vortex ein Siebfilter, Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter die Vorabscheidung bewältigen würde.
> ...





da ich ein absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin verstehe ich das mit den 2 Kammern nicht.Soll ich dann zB. bei der Natsara die restlichen frei lassen
Ich lese mich die letzten Wochen quer durch das Internet und bin nun ganz verunsichert was die Filtertechnik angeht

Lieber Helmut,
vielleicht kannst du mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen???

Lieben Gruß und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht dir
Beate


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Servus Beate

Na dann will ich Euch auf die Sprünge helfen 

Ich würde anstatt des Reihen-Vortex ......

Alles in Schwerkraft ....

US III oder die teureren Varianten (VF oder TF, je nach Geldbörse) dann eine oder zwei Rohrpumpen bzw. Oase Optimax, weiter in eine Tonne mit bewegten __ Hel-X 14 (schwarz mit ein paar weissen darunter gemischt) und weiter in einen Pflanzfilter und dann in den Teich zurück.
So einmal der grob skizzierte Plan


----------



## Beate68 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Helmut,

herzlichen Dank für`s auf die Sprünge helfen!!!!
Trotzdem bräuchten wir nochmals Hilfe!
Aber dazu später mehr.

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo zusammen,


dank euren Tips und tollen Ratschlägen haben wir jetzt unseren "Steg"
entsorgt.
 

 

Wir werden wie ihr auch vorgeschlagen habt eine Brücke darüber bauen

Die Ecken werden gerundet und die "gerade Fläche" trichterförmig ausgearbeitet.

 

 

 

Die linke Seite des Teiches wird nächste Woche bearbeitet.

Liebe Grüße
Beate


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Servus Beate

 Spitzenmäßig 

Fundament für die Brücke 

Oder legt Ihr sie auf den vorhandenen Betonwegenden (was für ein Wort ) auf 

Ach .... wäre ich doch auch schon so weit , ich frickle noch gedanklich am Filter herum .


----------



## expresser (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Beate,

die Ecken und Kanten im Teich sind Problemstellen. Wenn genug Folie in den E. und K. liegt dann weniger aber sonst wäre das eine Schwachstelle der Folie weil sie stark gedehnt würde. Wenn man die E. und K. abrundet (mit eurem Aushubmaterial) und dann verdichtet geht man auf Nummer sicher.
Nur dass ihr es nicht überseht!

Außerdem die Druckverteilung im Erdreich wird vom Baumeister mit 45° angenommen!


----------



## Beate68 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Beate
> 
> Spitzenmäßig
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

genau wir legen sie auf die vorhandenen "Betonwegenden" auf

Klasse Wort

Das wird schon

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Beate,
> 
> die Ecken und Kanten im Teich sind Problemstellen. Wenn genug Folie in den E. und K. liegt dann weniger aber sonst wäre das eine Schwachstelle der Folie weil sie stark gedehnt würde. Wenn man die E. und K. abrundet (mit eurem Aushubmaterial) und dann verdichtet geht man auf Nummer sicher.
> Nur dass ihr es nicht überseht!
> ...



Hallo Werna,

vielen Dank für deine Tips

Wir werden die Ecken und Kanten noch etwas abrunden.
Mein Mann hat bald Urlaub dann gehts weiter

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Beate68 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo ihr Lieben 

melde mich nach 3 Jahren zurück :friede 

möchte euch zeigen wie der Teich heute aussieht und mich nochmals für eure Hilfen und Ratschläge herzlich bedanken

Ganz lieben Gruß
Beate:smoki


----------



## LilRainbow (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Na da hast du alles umgesetzt das Ergebnis sieht echt super aus   und das mit der Brücke ist super umgesetzt , sieht zumindest schöner wie ein Steg aus . 

Echt ein sehr gelungener und schöner Koi-Teich  geworden =)


----------



## lissbeth66 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Super ! Ich wünschte ich könnte auch so groß hinaus, aber meine bessere Hälfte lässt mich noch nicht.

Ich finde ganz klasse wie Ihr alles gestaltet habt .


----------



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Sehr beeindruckend. Noch viel Spaß mit Eurem Teich.

Guido


----------



## mcreal (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich Neubau und Vorhaben Alles richtig so*

Hallo Beate,

wenn ich mir die ersten Baustellenbilder und das jetztige Endergebniss anschaue.oki
Die Anlage sieht echt Klasse aus.Gefällt mir richtig gut.

Aber sag mal,das sind doch nicht "nur" 12.500l oder? Die Anlage sieht doch riesig aus

Was habt Ihr jetzt denn nun an Technik verwendet?


----------

